# Favorite Star Trek episode?



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

What is your favorite Star Trek episode -- from any Star Trek series? Mine is _The Trouble with Tribbles_.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I love that one too, but I think I'd have to say that I loved the DS9 episode where the crew went back in time and inserted themselves into the Trouble with Tribbles episode even more. So much fun!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ugh its been too long to remember specific ones...
I'd probably go with the TNG episode where Wesley was getting kicked out of the Academy

I always thought DS9 had the most depth, but I can't pick out a specific one


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

The details are failing me but I've always remembered one particular episode.  They discover a culture that by mutual agreement fights wars via simulation.  Then, after the war is over they count up the number of casualties there would have been on each side -- and then each side executes that many of their own soldiers.  Interesting statement...


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

TOS: The Trouble with Tribbles, The Guardian of Forever episode, and Mirror, Mirror
TNG: Yesterday's Enterprise, Best of Both Worlds
DS9: Trials & Tribble-ations, and the episodes with the Mirror Universe
Voyager: Timeless, and the episodes involving time travel
Enterprise: the episodes involving the story about the Klingons who looked human and how that came about.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> Enterprise: the episodes involving the story about the Klingons who looked human and how that came about.


I must have stopped watching Enterprise before that! The one-off joke about it was probably my favorite scene in Trials and Tribbleations, though. Sounds like I might have to dig up some Enterprise episodes now...


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL! So all I saw was the subject line and before I clicked it, I immediately thought, "The Trouble with Tribbles", and lo and behold there it is!! Funny!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

mattyoungmark said:


> I must have stopped watching Enterprise before that! The one-off joke about it was probably my favorite scene in Trials and Tribbleations, though. Sounds like I might have to dig up some Enterprise episodes now...


It was in the final season. Let's just say the problem with the Klingons involved a Soong and genes from the Eugenics Wars....

I missed 2nd through 4th seasons, so I don't know about the problems with Enterprise. I enjoyed the first season, and when I finally was able to watch again, it was the 5th and final season. They even had an episode explaining what happened to the Constitution-class Defiant, which involved Tholians and the Mirror Universe.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> The details are failing me but I've always remembered one particular episode. They discover a culture that by mutual agreement fights wars via simulation. Then, after the war is over they count up the number of casualties there would have been on each side -- and then each side executes that many of their own soldiers. Interesting statement...


Slight correction. They don't execute soldiers. The people who have been designated as dead (i.e. in a place where a bomb "hit") meekly go off to the disintegration chambers. Of course, even though the Enterprise crew are designated as dead, Kirk don't do meek. And the war is not over, it's been going on for centuries.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For the original show, my favorite episodes were "Bread and Circuses" and "Balance of Terror". Even though Balance of Terror is a flagrant ripoff of "The Enemy Below" which is one of my favorite World War 2 movies! Or maybe because of that.

_"First, a simple execution. But stay tuned! Coming up, we'll have some REAL excitement!"_ (rough quote of a "Roman" television show from Bread and Circuses)

For Enterprise, it was definitely the two part episode "In a Mirror, Darkly". Brilliant job of tying together a number of things from the original show and making them make coherent sense! Not to mention a cool and appropriate alternate opening sequence.

I was busy playing Army and protecting Kansas from the Russians while TNG was broadcast, so I never have seen most of them. Voyager just didn't grab my attention, and I'm only just now watching Deep Space Nine, courtesy of iTunes. So I can't offer an opinion on those.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Slight correction. They don't execute soldiers. The people who have been designated as dead (i.e. in a place where a bomb "hit") meekly go off to the disintegration chambers. Of course, even though the Enterprise crew are designated as dead, Kirk don't do meek. And the war is not over, it's been going on for centuries.


Slight? I hardly got anything right  Thanks Scarlet...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Slight? I hardly got anything right  Thanks Scarlet...


sorry.....

The annoying thing is I can remember the names of the planets (well, one of them, Vendikar) but CAN NOT remember the episode name! And my computer's acting up, so I can't access imdb.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I think out might be a taste of armageddon, but haven't checked.
Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I had to look up the episode name, but my favorite episode is from TNG - _The Inner Light_ in which Picard is given a full lifetime of memories from a member of a long extinct race.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I think out might be a taste of armageddon, but haven't checked.
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


Thanks, boss! That's it.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my all-time favorite episodes was The Empath. There was something really poetic and beautiful about it the first time I saw, and it always lingered with me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mattyoungmark said:


> I love that one too, but I think I'd have to say that I loved the DS9 episode where the crew went back in time and inserted themselves into the Trouble with Tribbles episode even more. So much fun!


funny thing though. the image you posted, while used in Trials and Tribbleations, is actually pulled from Mirror, Mirror. It's the scene where our Kirk meets Marlena on his Enterprise for the first time.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Déjà Q- Q becomes human is probably my favorite, although there are so many episodes I enjoyed that I'm just not remembering at the moment.  I thought Q rocked in the Next Generation series.

Dawn


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Although Deep Space Nine is my favorite Star Trek series, I can't help but love Amok Time from the original. Pon farr anyone?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There are so many good ones, especially TNG. One that sticks in my mind is "The Measure of a Man" where Data goes to court in order to establish his right to be considered an independent sentient being, rather than just a walking talking toaster belonging to the federation. I loved all the time travel ones too and I'm sure if I spent ten minutes going through the ep summaries I could come up with many, many more over the course of the various series - I'd be going 'oh yes! that was brilliant too' at every other one.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My favorite of the original is the one with the mother horta . Best line ever is Bones saying "Dammit Jim, I'm a doctor, not a bricklayer!" 

For my husband, he'd say anything with Seven of Nine from Voyager. I wonder why?? ;-)

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

I don't know the name of the episode but it was the one where the crew went back in time (1920s?) and became gangsters (or had to deal with them).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bakari said:


> I don't know the name of the episode but it was the one where the crew went back in time (1920s?) and became gangsters (or had to deal with them).


If you're talking the original series, it's _Piece of the Action_. And they don't go back in time, they come across a planet that has built its government on a book titled _Chicago Gangs of the 1920's_, which was left by a survey ship 100 years before Enterprise gets there.


Spoiler



this is the episode that introduced the universe to Fizzbin and where McCoy leaves his communicator behind.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

That is the one I am talking about. My memory is sketchy because I caught the re-run as a kid. But it always stood out to me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

mattyoungmark said:


> I love that one too, but I think I'd have to say that I loved the DS9 episode where the crew went back in time and inserted themselves into the Trouble with Tribbles episode even more. So much fun!


I concur!

Goodness, I couldn't pick a fave episode. TNG was my fave series overall, although DS9 was pretty good (usually) and Voyager had some really great seasons. (TOS was before my time, and Enterprise just wasn't that good...)

TNG faves: when Beverly is stuck in the "bubble" her son made and everyone starts disappearing; when Troi has a "son"; when Tasha Yar dies (sad but good); pretty much any episode with Lore, lol; Picard's holiday on Risa; and probably lots more

DS9: the only one that's coming to mind is when Sisko has his "hallucinations" and time travels back to Earth, but I know there are a bunch more with Jadzia and Bashir and Odo and Kira -- OH! the one where Kira uses an orb to relive her mother's life as a concubine for Dukat

VOY: Kes leaves and gives them the gift of getting closer to home; Janeway meets Da Vinci; B'Elanna faces her mixed heritage; Seven has multiple personalities; Seven (and the crew) rescues another Borg


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I had to look up the episode name, but my favorite episode is from TNG - _The Inner Light_ in which Picard is given a full lifetime of memories from a member of a long extinct race.


Oh man. Inner light is a fantastic episode.

Another all time favorite for me is Voyager's Distant Origin. Where they run into a species in the delta quadrant that turn out to be descendants from a race of dinosaurs that actually achieved space travel and made it off earth before the ice age.

The episode wasn't really anything out of the ordinary in terms of dialog or acting, but the plot concept was fascinating to me.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd say the one from TOS where the red shirted fresh faced officer we'd never seen before gets killed. 

Okay, I liked the ones where Ds9 got that awesome warship and the war with the shapeshifters broke out.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, my there are so many I love. 

From the Original Series:

Spock's Brain - I love remote control Spock and how McCoy has to put on that machine on his head to make him smart enough to reattach Spock's brain. Plus Kirk has to deal with all the women on that planet that are in charge. 

Doom's Day Machine - I just find this one so scary. I like how Kirk is stuck on the broken ship until the last minute. Plus the motif of the insane commodore rears its head. 

Gamesters of Trikselion - Gladiatorial action, Uhura in even skimpier clothes, thrall collars, Kirk seducing his trainer, gambling....sigh. This one has it all.

Oh, there's so many, so I'll move onto Voyager:

There's an episode where the holographic Doctor is stolen by the administrator of a medical facility. The Doctor is forced to work and he discovers that care is based on the sociological status of the patients. There's even a drug that can save lives by treating a disease that is used instead to reduce aging in wealthy patients, and poor patients with the disease don't even get approved. It's pure social commentary that goes to the heart of the Star Trek tradition. 

Plus I love the episodes when Captain Janeway bargains with the Borg and eventually disconnects Seven of Nine from the collective. 

There's another one in which Janeway runs across another Starfleet vessel lost in the Delta Quadrant. She nearly tortures a prisoner until Chakotay stops her. I like how Chakotay takes things in hand and retrieves Janeway from madness. It also reveals the tremendous pressure she is under.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I know it is whimsical, but I vote for Trouble with Tribbles.

Just sayin.......


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I know it is whimsical, but I vote for Trouble with Tribbles.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Me, too! Me, too!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Mudd's Women. Original Star Trek. 
Harcourt! Harcourt Fenton MUDD!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Mudd's Women. Original Star Trek.
> Harcourt! Harcourt Fenton MUDD!


Actually, I think that quote is used in I, Mudd (the one with the androids), not Mudd's Women (the one with Mudd and the 3 females he's taking to the miners).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Actually, I think that quote is used in I, Mudd (the one with the androids), not Mudd's Women (the one with Mudd and the 3 females he's taking to the miners).


The Faithful Minion is correct. It's still very funny, whichever episode!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yep.. You are correct twin.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lots of original Star Trek episodes are available for legal online free viewing at TV.COM, including Balance of Terror, which is among my favorites.  Look under Classic TV.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I was also very partial to Q, and loved the episodes he was in.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't get into the original series as much as the Next Generation.  So most of my favorites are from TNG:
- anything with Q, especially Q-Pid (with the Robin Hood thing.  Classic Worf line "Sir, I protest.  I am NOT a merry man.")
- Majel Barrett was great - any episode with Lwaxana Troi was wonderfully funny
- Darmok - Darmok and Jalad at Tenagra


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

episodes are also available at www.cbs.com


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

City on the Edge of Forever.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

RJ Keller said:


> City on the Edge of Forever.


Did you know that that is the set from the Andy Griffith show?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Did you know that that is the set from the Andy Griffith show?


I didn't! That is seriously cool!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Inner Light was already mentioned, awesome episode.

Q-Who - Introduction to Borg, with Q in it.
Yesterday's Enterpise - We see the Enterprise C, guest starring Shooter McGavin  
The Game - guest starring Ashley Judd, Wesley deals with an addictive game on the ship
Any of the Klingon episodes - concerning Worf's father and brother
Brothers - Date, Lore, and Doctor Soong together


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

glennbullion said:


> Inner Light was already mentioned, awesome episode.
> 
> Q-Who - Introduction to Borg, with Q in it.
> Yesterday's Enterpise - We see the Enterprise C, guest starring Shooter McGavin
> ...


Yes, I forgot the Ashley Judd episode! That one was so good.

What about Worf's son? I liked Alexander too. 

Kristan


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Did you know that that is the set from the Andy Griffith show?


They missed an opportunity there, just imagine Barney chasing Spock with his gun while scrambling to get his bullet out of his shirt pocket, then getting nerve pinched.....that would have been sweet


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

TOS: The Trouble with Tribbles, followed closely by Guardian of Forever

STNG: the Inner Light...oh man, I love this one...

DS9: Can't think of the title, but it's when Sisko is trapped in nothingness, and we see Jake growing up and old, trying to free him. I can't watch that one without getting all choked up.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yes, I forgot the Ashley Judd episode! That one was so good.
> 
> What about Worf's son? I liked Alexander too.
> 
> Kristan


Worf had a son?  Just kidding. I couldn't really get into any of the episodes with Alexander in it, not sure why.

One thing I thought was weird how Next Generation ended, and as far as we knew, Alexander was still on the Enterprise. Then he transferred to DS9, and no mention of him.  It took a while for the writer's to even remember him. 

Also, the episode mentioned above in DS9 with Jake growing up while trying to free his father, the older Jake was the same actor that played Worf's brother (probably not a surprise for us nerds).


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The final scene of Inner Light - what a poignant view of the loneliness of command. Terrific musical score for that episode!


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Voyager is my favorite Star Trek. Seven and the Doctor are my favorite characters.

I think my favorite Voyager is the one where the Doctor becomes a beloved singer on an alien planet. Can't remember the name.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

lisarusczyk said:


> Voyager is my favorite Star Trek. Seven and the Doctor are my favorite characters.
> 
> I think my favorite Voyager is the one where the Doctor becomes a beloved singer on an alien planet. Can't remember the name.


Virtuoso.

Here's the 4 minute version:


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, so many favorites. Many of them mentioned already Tribbles, Empath, Inner Light, Measure of a Man... Big fan of both TOS and TNG.

I went back and forth on liking and hating DS9 and Voyager. Never could get into Enterprise.

However, DS9 had one of my favorite episodes/performances. Harris Yulin as Aamin Marritza in "Duet".


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Virtuoso.
> 
> Here's the 4 minute version:


That's it. Thanks!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Boy, talk about a lot of hard choices! I have to confess to being partial to the original series, and I'd have to put down Doomsday Machine, Balance of Terror, and The Immunity Syndrome. Actually, I should rewatch the entire series again - it's been a long time...!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Is there any episode other than "the Trouble with Tribbles"?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

In case anyone doesn't remember "Duet":


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

While Trouble with Tribbles is certainly an all-time favorite of mine from the original series, I will also go for the episode in which the crew is stuck on Harry Mudd's world and does a nonsense skit to destroy the logic circuits of the androids.

There are many great episodes of TNG. I have a soft spot for the two-parter in which Picard is captured by the Borg and Ryker takes over command.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

One of my favorite TNG is when Wesley becomes a traveler.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

lisarusczyk said:


> One of my favorite TNG is when Wesley becomes a traveler.


I had such a geeky crush on Wesley Crusher. I mean Wil Wheaton. I mean Wesley Crusher.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> I had such a geeky crush on Wesley Crusher. I mean Wil Wheaton. I mean Wesley Crusher.


Teehee.

Any Big Bang Theory Fans? Love the Wheaton stuff.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Monique said:


> Teehee.
> 
> Any Big Bang Theory Fans? Love the Wheaton stuff.


Me me me!!! I think I love Evil Wil Wheaton even more than Wil Wheaton.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

RJ Keller said:


> I had such a geeky crush on Wesley Crusher. I mean Wil Wheaton. I mean Wesley Crusher.


So did I. I think I still do. Him and Hasselhoff from the Dragonlance series.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Monique said:


> Teehee.
> 
> Any Big Bang Theory Fans? Love the Wheaton stuff.


I love the Big Bang Theory. And Wheaton is awesome in it. I read that Raj only gets paid $25,000 an episode, but the rest of the cast gets a lot more. He's the cutest one!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Monique said:


> Oh, so many favorites. Many of them mentioned already Tribbles, Empath, Inner Light, Measure of a Man... Big fan of both TOS and TNG.
> 
> I went back and forth on liking and hating DS9 and Voyager. Never could get into Enterprise.
> 
> However, DS9 had one of my favorite episodes/performances. Harris Yulin as Aamin Marritza in "Duet".


I remember Duet quite well. As with any "first season", DS9 was still finding itself. But this episode was crazy good, and Harris Yulin's performance was intense and scary, and yet it was so neat when the truth was discovered about him.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Favorite TOS episode: The Doomsday Machine
Favorite TNG episode: Q Who?
Favorite DS9 episode: Birthright, parts 1 and 2
Favorite VOY episode: Can't think of one.  Didn't care for this one
Favorite ENT episode: The one about the Mirror universe.  Quite good
Favorite ST movie: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

TOS: Oh no contest, "The Menagerie" (two-parter!)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Menagerie_(Star_Trek:_The_Original_Series)

(years later, when I read Ibsen's "The Wild Duck," I thought: hmmmm ...

TNG: Again, no contest, "Silicon Avatar" (Dr. Marr's revenge against The Entity)

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Generation-Episode-Silicon/dp/6304179588


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I watched all of the original series, but I was not a particularly huge fan. The first episode that came to mind was the one with the silicon-based creature that tunneled through the ground and with which Spock mind-melded toward the end. I think maybe I liked it because for once an alien was not a human with colored make-up, a wig, and maybe a little bit of latex prosthetic on the ears or forehead.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I watched all of the original series, but I was not a particularly huge fan. The first episode that came to mind was the one with the silicon-based creature that tunneled through the ground and with which Spock mind-melded toward the end. I think maybe I liked it because for once an alien was not a human with colored make-up, a wig, and maybe a little bit of latex prosthetic on the ears or forehead.


I liked this one also, I think the alien was called the Morta, like any good mother she was just trying to protect her eggs. I also liked the Trouble with Tribbles. I enjoyed watching all of them, at the time when they were first shown we all thought they were so futuristic, now they look more like comedy's.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I watched all of the original series, but I was not a particularly huge fan. The first episode that came to mind was the one with the silicon-based creature that tunneled through the ground and with which Spock mind-melded toward the end. I think maybe I liked it because for once an alien was not a human with colored make-up, a wig, and maybe a little bit of latex prosthetic on the ears or forehead.





B-Kay 1325 said:


> I liked this one also, I think the alien was called the Morta, like any good mother she was just trying to protect her eggs. I also liked the Trouble with Tribbles. I enjoyed watching all of them, at the time when they were first shown we all thought they were so futuristic, now they look more like comedy's.


Mineral Rights by Leslie Fish is a song written from the viewpoint of the Horta. (http://www.prometheus-music.com/roundworm.html)


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I loved each series and have lots of favorite episodes from each, but the one that really stands out to me is Voyager's two-part episode called 'The Year of Hell'.  Voyager spends a year traveling through enemy space while under constant attack, while an alien keeps changing history as they go, effecting them in different ways.  I loved that episode.

I wish they would bring Star Trek back.  We need a new series, and not another prequel.  Something that takes place after Voyager's return to Earth.  There are still so many stories to tell.  I never got tired of it.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

In the original series I like the one where they go back in time and Spock goes to a lonely ice age.  He falls for a woman there alone and has to leave her.

In TNG it is Inner Light.

For some reason, Deep Space Nine and Voyager were only shown on the networks we had for a short time.  I never got into Enterprise.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I loved each series and have lots of favorite episodes from each, but the one that really stands out to me is Voyager's two-part episode called 'The Year of Hell'. Voyager spends a year traveling through enemy space while under constant attack, while an alien keeps changing history as they go, effecting them in different ways. I loved that episode.
> 
> I wish they would bring Star Trek back. We need a new series, and not another prequel. Something that takes place after Voyager's return to Earth. There are still so many stories to tell. I never got tired of it.


I remember that episode. It was okay, but I thought the ending was obvious. There was no way they'd continue the show with the ship that beat up.

I agree with the idea of a new series, and not a prequel. It was strange to me that they had three solid shows, all taking place within the same time frame, then decided "Know what we should do? Go BACK in time and forget this cool time frame we've built."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Semi-related, my friend just sent me this link: http://tassosss.livejournal.com/157925.html

It's an homage/picspam of Troi, and the 5 reasons to love her.

Also, I had forgotten about the episode where she goes into her mother's mind to save her from a memory of her dead sister that never healed, but that one was awesome!

Kristan


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> It's an homage/picspam of Troi, and the 5 reasons to love her.


Thanks for posting that. My friend Don was at a party with Marina right when she was cast. She didn't know much about TOS! So Don's friend Peter introduced them: "Don, tell Marina about Star Trek! She's going to be in a new Gene Roddenberry space ship series!" So Don and Marina spent some time in the kitchen together so he could give her his take on the original series. Later, he got to watch her on TNG, saying to himself: "Hey, I helped!" Don battled cancer of the esophagus and died a little more than a year ago. It was a treasured memory of his.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

We could also try to link the minor actors to various characters they played on TNG, DS9, and Voyager, or even Enterprise.

Jeffrey Combs, JG Hetzler, Armin Shimmerman, or how Trek actors all end up on Stargate and its shows.

Michelle Forbes, makes perfect sense that she goes from playing Ro Laren to Admiral Kane on BSG.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Steve Silkin said:


> Thanks for posting that. My friend Don was at a party with Marina right when she was cast. She didn't know much about TOS! So Don's friend Peter introduced them: "Don, tell Marina about Star Trek! She's going to be in a new Gene Roddenberry space ship series!" So Don and Marina spent some time in the kitchen together so he could give her his take on the original series. Later, he got to watch her on TNG, saying to himself: "Hey, I helped!" Don battled cancer of the esophagus and died a little more than a year ago. It was a treasured memory of his.


Oh wow, very cool connection. I'm sorry for your loss, but glad I could bring up a cheerful memory. 

Kristan


----------



## woodkrafter (Dec 12, 2010)

_Mine is "The Corbomite Maneuver"_










*"Death has little meaning to us. If it has none to you, then attack us now. We grow annoyed at your foolishness." - Captain Kirk, to Balok, commander of the Fesarius*


----------

